# Kentucky?



## smarts (Jul 1, 2011)

So, my road dog wants to go to Kentucky and chill out there for a while. Him and I know nothing about Kentucky...so what's the scoop? Cool place? or am I going to be raped by some hills have eyes people?


----------



## Dmac (Jul 2, 2011)

it is a pretty state, but there are a lot of dry counties there. but on the other hand you can get some real good pot.


----------



## BLEVE (Jul 3, 2011)

Stay away from bowling green!!! No love. I just spent two days there everyone takes at least two showers a day. Or so I'm guessing. That's the vibe. Locals told us that you can be arrested for walking around with no money. And I kinda believe it because we didn't see a single homebum. And we walked all over that town because there are no bus stops. You have to call them but only before six at night Monday - Thursday.. I'm guessing they spent all their money on fountains and landscaping.. The best part of my visit was leaving, which also sucked... I hear Louisville is pretty hip tho.


----------



## L.C. (Jul 3, 2011)

louisville there is a walmart that you can make hella-bank and 4th st. is good for spanging.


----------



## headwound (Jul 3, 2011)

Louisville is pretty cool, it's pretty much where I'm from. Bardstown Rd. is where all the hipsters/art punks live and work. Lots of kids come through there pretty frequently. You can make decent money busking on 4th St. downtown but you might have to push some cracked out homebums out of your way if you want to make anything. Busking and spanging on Bardstown Rd. is hit or miss, but you'll probably meet some cool people. When I was home last summer some of my friends and I housed up a handful of kids on different days.


----------



## outskirts (Jul 23, 2011)

Kentucky is not so bad, some parts are cool, some suck. dmac66 is right on about the alcohol and weed there.

I'd be careful about camping out in the woods in some parts of Kentucky, especially Eastern KY. Lots of homegrown fields out there, and nobody is gonna be to happy to find someone camped out next to their pot field.

Headwound is right, Louisville is a pretty cool city. I've been there many times. Last time I was there was back in "07",I was living out of my car in the city for a week and had no problems. I was shocked at the changes on
Bardstown Rd, It was the first time I had been back to "Luval" since I was a kid. I used to go with my parents every summer as a kid and remember when Electric lady Land was the only thing that really stuck out in that neighborhood... "Holy shit, where'd all these hipsters come from?!" lol.

I did find one of the tunnels into the city's underground drainage systems, but I'm not gonna post the location and blow it up like that. You'll have to PM me if you need that info.


----------



## hutchie (Aug 2, 2011)

lou-uh-vull, stay away from wayside mission (cept for food) unless you want bedbugs. watch out for the drunken security there too, dude will rob you fast. they don't let you in 4th st live actually w/ any backpacks on. the entrance you can spange/busk/street preach w/e the fuck it is you wanna do. the west end of town is kinda rough, but there are some interesting things in the way of trains over there in portland. bardstown rd. is really cool. pm me when you get there. im in indiana now, but i just got back from over the bridge.


----------



## blackswan (Aug 3, 2011)

most beautiful ice storm`s Ive ever seen.


----------



## hobogestapo (Aug 3, 2011)

bowling green, the cops chased/harassed us from day one made a lot of money though. cadiz ky. is really cool i generally liked KY.


----------

